# folks music ghostriders suspect of being djinns composer of muslim world?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ancient music kept by clerics said to be unclear if human made or djinns made, this post is for the muslims, deprofundis think of everyone(paranthesis), so what is odd among muslim or pagan pre islamic world, music spooky, or something, Dear people of earth, of talk cclassical music of talk classical, i love world beat thus meaning stuff unusual, like vaudou music, i have a genuine album of this a gift from scottish jazz dude and friend anyway, im look for pagan pre islamic or post islamic music, that could be related to djinns world, and im not even kidding, as a non muslim just a simple average christian deprofundis want to know what music in your folk music is said to be writen by djinns, and you as a muslim it spook the hell out of you..

musical channel so im actually looking for affored mention odd ancient world music of pre islamic world in nowaday islamic world, what about discovery of archeologist in this part of the world did they discover scroll of odd music kinda spooky, true ghost writer no one know for sure who wrote it, something shrouded in mystery of mysterium..

What about it arabo-muslim world i want to know has a curious christian deprofundis explore odd musicc including paaagan ,folk ,ancient world music of this part of the world.

I hope i get feed back thank you and salam or choukrant for those that will answer this one please, im deprofundis and archerologist of music i seek the odd the bold the daring music of this worlds(the planet).

:tiphat:


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

The Deacon does not foresee this thread going far - unless just to go in the direction of GENERAL world music (and that is not really what you want, is it Archerologist.)



Islam denounces paganism.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Its not gonna spook the hell out of you, this is very happy music:

BRIAN KEANE "SULEYMAN THE MAGNIFICENT"










Released 1988 on the Celestrial Harmonies label, but does not sound like your typical "new age" music to me.

Much recommended.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

This is the only SPK lp I have in the collection.

"Zamia Lehmanni: Songs For Byzantine Flowers"










I have a feeling this might be what you are after - dark, industrial. Even though they are Australian ,and even though the back cover quotes French decadent poets, this sounds like some mystic/religious arabic-noise music hybrid to me. You can almost smell the myrrh.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

The Deacon said:


> is it Archerologist


You forgot the question mark.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Casey: as usual , that is the total extent of your ON TOPIC contribution to a thread.


.....

Deprofundis: I don't believe your gonna get much Muslim rock/worldjazz out of any of the countries, with exception of Turkey.

I can provide names for (mainly 70s) Turkey if your after psych/hard, mebbe even some prog.


(Not sure if that's what your after.)


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

The Deacon said:


> Casey: as usual , that is the total extent of your ON TOPIC contribution to a thread


You're not very good at reading between the lines or getting the point I've noticed, so you might underestimate me. Would you want me to lay it out to you or would you want to put your own brains to work?


----------

